

HN Meetup: Paris, France - tonyskn
http://parishackers1-eorg.eventbrite.com/

======
fmw
I've just signed up (I'm currently in Paris, but returning to the Netherlands
tomorrow, but I'll be back for the event). Would love to do a short Clojure-
related presentation, even if I'm relatively new to the language.

Off topic: does anyone have a suggestion for a place to work (primarily on
open source stuff in Clojure at the moment) here in Paris? Preferably
somewhere where smoking is allowed or with an easily accessible smoking area
(e.g. balcony or street). The internet connection at the apartment my
girlfriend is renting here is abominable and there is not really much room to
sit.

~~~
tbassetto
That would be nice!

Concerning a place to work, I only know the co-working space named
"LaCantine": <http://lacantine.org>

You'll never find a place where smoking is allowed, but you can smoke outside
buildings.

~~~
joss82
Funny, we must have commented at the same time!

That says a lot about the startup scene here in Paris: only one co-working
place!

------
mrspeaker
I was hoping someone would do this (before I had to ;) - a previous thread
about "working in Europe" drew out a large number of us HNers in Paris so I
can't wait.

There was only a couple of meetups when I got here a year ago, but now it
seems like the "scene" is exploding - every other week there is a new meetup:
and ones like ParisJS are really thriving. Good news!

------
loup-vaillant
One split second I thought this was about a _Less Wrong_ meetup.
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/62z/paris_meetup_saturd...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/62z/paris_meetup_saturday_june_25)
(I know I'm out of topic, but the two communities probably overlap, so…)

------
sylvinus
Official website: <http://parishackers.org/>

~~~
koopajah
Is inscription through eventbrite mandatory?

~~~
tbassetto
Nope, but it's useful to know how many people will come. You know… for the
pizzas! ;)

------
BCM43
Will it be in English or French? And will it be under 21 friendly? I'll be
visiting Paris at that time (I'm living in Madison, Wisconsin), and would love
to stop by.

~~~
Typhon
What do you mean by "under 21 friendly ?"

~~~
davidw
He's probably referring to the bizarre law in the US that means that people
under 21 often cannot enter bars, let alone drink at them.

Needless the say, the French have no such weird rule.

~~~
Typhon
Yes, that's why I was asking. Unless you're under 18, you can drink whatever
you want and enter bars, in France.

 _Mais alors avec modération, n'est-ce pas_.

~~~
fmw
18 is for strong liquor, it is 16 for the rest (e.g. beer, wine).

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_drinking_age>

------
hme
Cool ! Too bad I'm not in Paris ! You guys are real geeks, doing a tech meetup
on the French Music Day !

I'd love to see such a meetup in Lyon.

~~~
padenot
It is actually one month after the French Music Day, which is today.

~~~
hme
Oh right, I thought it was today ! Maybe I'll be in Paris !

------
bambax
Great idea, thanks!

Reading the invite too fast I thought it was today (Jun. 21st)...! But it's
not and that's cool;-)

------
yannski
Topics did not include Ruby and Rails and that's a shame !

But I will be there nonetheless :)

------
fharper1961
Thanks for the organizing!

